# Need shifter for Nexus 7 speed hub..



## powderhound82 (May 2, 2007)

My girlfriends cruiser has a Nexus 7 hub. The shifter housing on the Sram SRT 400-74 has broken and I am having a hard time finding a replacement sram or shimano nexus shifter. I've searched the google and the forums and can't seem to find the answer. Can anyone tell me if another shifter will work or point me in the right direction to find one? 
Thanks


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Harris; their service is excellent and quick. Bought my Alfine stuff from them and had it a week later. I live in Canada (means they're fast, really fast).

http://sheldonbrown.com/harris/shimano-nexus.html#7

Drew


----------



## powderhound82 (May 2, 2007)

*Right on*

Thanks for the link


----------

